# Drip line is kinking - how to stop it, and can kinked line be re-used?



## kinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi. I'm installing 1/2 inch brown NDS drip line to irrigate about 250 ft of recently planted hedge row. I was told to arrange the drip line in a continuous loop instead of a dead end, and to double up the line by looping in figure eights so that the drip lines cross in the space between each tree. The trees are roughly 3 ft apart, and the arborist said to place the drip line about 8 inches out from the trunks becauss that's where roots needing water are located. Here's the problem: the line keeps kinking. The curve is just to tight to stay that far away from the trunks but not kink once it needs to head back to the crossing point with the other hose.

1. Is there anything I can do to stop or minimize the kinking? I've got it sitting in the sun right now so hopefully that will help.

2. Where the line has kinked, is it still usable as long as it's rounded out again, or do I need to splice?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------

